# Poor Trigger Pull



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Guys, I've got a CVA Elkhorn that I've had for a couple years. I'm going to hit muzzleloading hard this year and give it a try. However the trigger pull sucks on this rifle. Does anyone know much about this rifle or would it be better to just have a quality trigger put in ASAP?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Take it to a good gunsmith and have it cleaned up.
If it were newer I would say to send it back to CVA.

 Al


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Take it to a good gunsmith and have it cleaned up.
> If it were newer I would say to send it back to CVA.
> 
> Al


I spoke with a gun smith this AM. It's going in this afternoon. Dad picked up a Savage Model 10ML. He says I'm going to love it and ditch the CVA once I shoot the Savage. I guess shooting smokeless powder, that thing is a beast.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just because you can shoot smokeless in the savage you don't have to if it isn't legal in your area.
Smokeless powder is cheaper.

 Al


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Just because you can shoot smokeless in the savage you don't have to if it isn't legal in your area.
> Smokeless powder is cheaper.
> 
> Al


Have they addressed smokeless powder in a ML? Are there laws now? As far as I know, a muzzle loader is defined by the way it's loaded. Not by what propellant you are using.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Michigan's law for muzzle loaders is no smokeless powder just real black and the subs.
Nobody has taken the case to court as smokeless was the very first black powder sub the way I read history. But that would cost money and the subs on the market do a very good job and can be stored at guns shops just like smokeless where real black can not be here in Michigan.

 Al


----------

